# Got some chrome last weekend....



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

So I spent 2 1/2 days on Elk and Walnut last weekend. Hooked over 30.....landed around 20. 

The first half day I was there I was throwing the usual clear water recipe....single eggs, very small nymphs, and using 3 pound test leaders. So I hooked up a couple times but the steel have been pressured all weekend and were very skidish. 

Thought to myself, I am going to go through my arsenal and see what they will take consistently.

Get this, the last thing in my tackle box were some steel eggs sacked up that came from the first trout I landed there earlier. They were sacked up choker size, huge sacs.......I throw one out there with no weight, and two males start fighting over the sac.....it was in the water no more than three seconds and fish-on. Landed it and let him go. The second cast, a hen takes the choker sac as it lands in the water, her mouth was out of the water as she was sucking it in......

The rest of the time I only used the choker sized sacs, and worked like a charm. Everyone was looking at me like I was crazy throwing a huge sac in such clear water, but hey, it worked.

Never ever seen fresh steel be that aggressive on choker sacs none the less. And it was so clear you could see about 4-5 feet in the holes. 

Crazy stuff......


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Sounds like a great trip, how were the crowds?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Pardon my ignorance....what is a choker sack?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

FISHIN216 said:


> Pardon my ignorance....what is a choker sack?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I think that's an egg sack about the size of a basketball.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Crowds were not bad at all......for pa standards.

A choker sac is just shy of being basketball sized......


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

That's good stuff. I love it when the oddball tactics work. Good to hear you found success with some pressured fish.


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

No offense, but I'm positive those trout would have hit those same eggs tied in smaller sacks. Choaker sacks are absolutly not necessary and a waste of good eggs in gin clear water. Believe it or not, you probably would have hooked alot more fish with smaller sacks, but what do I know.

Early season PA fish can be incredibly aggressive. I've had a few fish this year hit my float already. 

(I'm assuming you were not fishing a float) That old throw out on the bottom technique can be incredibly effective early in the year, especially with minimal weight and slowly working it back to you. It's no different than fishing a finesse worm. Vary your retrieve as sometime you'll find they want it faster, start/stop, etc. It's a very effective technique and if you like finesse fishing worms, there's little difference. In short, there's no dumber fish than a fresh steelhead that hasn't seen a nice sack.

Congrats on the good fishing, sounds like you had a great time and more importantly found something for the memory bank.

Best Fishes,

C510I

BTW: Crowds are increasing daily on the PA tribs, hopefully recent and forecasted rains will bring the streams up enough to spread the fisherman out. Let it RAIN!!!!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I tied up the choker sacs cause the eggs were already warm and I had to use them all that day.....you are right though....they would have hit the smaller ones. 

No float man......never use one in PA.....There are so many fish there that there is no need for one. I don't even use any wieght....free float the eggs and let them drift. 

They are supposed to get hammered with rain this weekend and next week....should be full on from here. 

If you ever wanna meet up there sometime I camp there on the weekends....just PM me.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

after reading this, just made me even more pumped for this weekend, friday night football, b-day chrome(hopefully  ) and a party! yaaa!


----------



## Dirt_Boy_200 (May 7, 2008)

Carp, Can i send my new rod to your house so the wife dosen't see another order from cabela's. I'm thinking about a funeral for the old 5ft ultra any suggestions. 

Choker sacs work!! It goes back to the old saying. Big bait big fish. I've seen change sizes of spawn sacs work wonders from the Conny. To N. Platt in Michigan. Color of netting does play a BIG role but some times you want to trigger the defensive or a hunger bite. Just IMHO. 

I could use some direction on small fly's and spoon's for trout. Got spoiled always having eggs. Need to learn to toss a few new programs at em. eh.


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

where is elk and walnut at?


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

BIGFISH1985 said:


> where is elk and walnut at?


Pennsylvania.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Carpman said:


> So I spent 2 1/2 days on Elk and Walnut last weekend. Hooked over 30.....landed around 20.
> 
> The first half day I was there I was throwing the usual clear water recipe....single eggs, very small nymphs, and using 3 pound test leaders. So I hooked up a couple times but the steel have been pressured all weekend and were very skidish.
> 
> ...


Great job out in PA I wish more ppl would hook more fish in PA..... Heck I wish PA stocked more fish..lol...


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Very nice cant wait to get up there and get a few Steelies this year. Planning on heading up to Burts Dam NY here real soon.


----------

